# George’s straps



## topheronetwoo

Did a quick search and didn't see them being mentioned before.

seen them on eBay and ordered a couple, look nice enough.

will share my thoughts once I have some experience of them........

NATO type by the way


----------



## topheronetwoo

Right well I've got them now:

Used an omega planet ocean to model the straps, it's the standard size watch with 20 mm lugs.

The black and orange is a very tight weave, very smooth feeling nylon which is comparable to the omega nato's.

i like the contrast with the orange and black and the feel of this strap but it's quite thick.

I rally like the way the tip of the second hand matches the orange part of the strap, both are proportionately minimal.










The stitching appears to be of fairly high quality. It's very even and consistent and appears to really sinched in pulling the material together in a manner which gives me confidence that it's not falling apart any time soon.

The metal keepers are fine, satin finish I would say. They are of a well proportioned thickness (a lot of the zulus just looks to Chunky to me) they appear strong and nicely finished.

There is no branding on the clasp which is of the same design as the keepers and perfectly fine with no bells ans whistles.










The only negative for me with this orange and black strap is the thickness.

It makes it feel overly chunky, and it is not as flexible as one would like especially at the part above and beyond the lungs where it wraps around your wrist making it feel a bit clumsy.



















You can see how much it adds to the overall thickness of the package and it feels a bit clumsy and floaty on my wrist.

I much prefer standard thickness NATO's , I have found myself reverting to my watch gecko James Bond nato and find it much more comfortable. These may break in well but I'm not enjoying them enough to wait and find out.




























Everything is the same with the next strap, same size, same brand but one big problem for me which I'll go onto.......

you may be able to see that there is a distinct difference in the weave of the material in the yellow edging and the main body.

This is not the case on the orange and black one where there does not appear to be any difference. The yellow bits seem loose and almost fluffy and in this appears to have caused the strap size to come in about half a mil over spec.










You can can see what this extra thinkness does, it in my opinion is very unattractive and bugs me to the extent that I don't use it. It's a further issue on top of the issues for me with them overall mentioned above.

You can see that the middle green part of the strap is very tight and it kind of steps up to the yellow which is looser.



















Essentially if if you don't mind your straps being a bit thick and rigid then they will probably be for you. I'm generally impressed with the quality. I'm guessing that the fluffyness of the yellow is to do with what is available. I've had paracord from the same brand and found that certain colours have a slightly different texture sometimes.

This is purely my opinion aesthetically I find them very attractive but comfort wise they are not from me.

People who like zulus and leather natos will probably like them a lot.

Hope this review is of some use to someone.

Thanks for reading if you got this far.............

These are about £13 on eBay - ebay seller Georgesstraps , has quite a good selection


----------



## MrF-UK82

The black and orange one looks great. I might get one and try it out on my Speedmaster!

Thanks for the pics pal :thumbs_up:


----------



## MrF-UK82

Just had mine turn up today and I think it looks great. I am really impressed with the quality and for £12.99 you really can't go wrong. I will definitely buy from these again.

Thank you for the recommendation @topheronetwoo :thumbsup:


----------



## topheronetwoo

MrF-UK82 said:


> Just had mine turn up today and I think it looks great. I am really impressed with the quality and for £12.99 you really can't go wrong. I will definitely buy from these again.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation @topheronetwoo :thumbsup:


 You are very welcome matey , looks so good on the speedy !


----------



## MrF-UK82

topheronetwoo said:


> You are very welcome matey , looks so good on the speedy !


 Yes i'm chuffed to bits with it. I spoke to George the owner and he said they have lots more different styles coming out in the near future. High quality NATO's, leather straps, watch wraps, etc. A good guy by the sounds of it.


----------



## topheronetwoo

MrF-UK82 said:


> Yes i'm chuffed to bits with it. I spoke to George the owner and he said they have lots more different styles coming out in the near future. High quality NATO's, leather straps, watch wraps, etc. A good guy by the sounds of it.


 Well that's positive, will keep an eye out,nice one


----------



## Davey P

I'm quite well known on here for my dislike of NATO and Zulu straps, but that black and orange strap looks excellent :notworthy:

I can't help thinking it would look better as a normal 2 piece strap though, which would make it less bulky where there are currently two layers under the watch head. Apart from that, I really like it.

Is there a link to the seller please...? Just out of interest....


----------



## MrF-UK82

Davey P said:


> I'm quite well known on here for my dislike of NATO and Zulu straps, but that black and orange strap looks excellent :notworthy:
> 
> I can't help thinking it would look better as a normal 2 piece strap though, which would make it less bulky where there are currently two layers under the watch head. Apart from that, I really like it.
> 
> Is there a link to the seller please...? Just out of interest....


 The material of these feel so much better than a normal NATO strap. It is a seat belt like material, so is really soft. I know what you are saying about the two layers. It does make it quite bulky but personally I like that. I do love a NATO strap, and in my opinion these don't make the watch head sit too much further away from the wrist.

Since yesterday it seems George has a new website launched, which is www.georgesstraps.com - UK based company so no crazy P&P costs either. For £12.99 i'm really impressed, although I'd be surprised if they stay that cheap for too long!


----------

